# TDS meter $7.49 free shipping.



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Guys I stumbled on this today hopefully it was not posted before 

http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Digital-LCD-TDS3-Or-TEMP-Or-PPM-TDS-Meter-Tester-Filter-Pen-Stick-Water-Quality-Purity-p-52966.html

SKU: SKU042894

I have ordered from them many times (slow -shipping) but always cheap and eventually arrives. 

unit looks identical from the one I have now for $30


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

that's pretty cheap. are they pretty reliable? how long does the shipping take?


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Last order with them took about 3 weeks to arrive to the door granted it was 30 LED pot lights. and I have 2 items ordered today, the good thing is free shipping regardless of the number of items purchased


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

that's good to know man thanks! I'm browsing that website and may order a few things


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

don't mean to hijack your thread... but i found it for 5cents less on aliexpress.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Whol...er-Water-Quality-Purity-Tester/955023559.html


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a hijack if you're helping!!!

I've bought from Banggood before. It's not a scam. You'll get what you purchase, won't be quick! But it'll come 

Damn good price though. I just bought the same on off eBay for like $12.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

When it arrives can you let us know how well it works?
Very interested in this too


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Another deal, which comes with the calibration solution.


----------

